# Keeping Soft Paws on the Dew Claw



## xplorer7 (Sep 5, 2011)

I've been using soft paws on my cat and I'm very pleased. They are been wonderful and worked as advertised with only one exception: The covers that I put on the dew claws last practically no time at all before they fall off. So far, I have followed the instructions that came with the Soft Paws, but I'm wondering if I should skip trimming the dew claws before applying the Soft Paws to leave more surface area for them to adhere to--especially since the dew claw seems to be shorter on my cat after trimming than the other claws. I have also only used the colors with the new cleated design that are supposed to adhere better, but I'm guessing that's a good thing. Finally, my vet pointed out that the dew claw is shaped differently from the other claws, and since they don't custom make some soft paws to fit the dew claw, this is a common complaint. This gave me an idea: how would soft claws for small dogs work on a cat's dew claws?

Is there anything that can be done to help the soft paws stay longer on the dew claws?


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

We used soft claws on one cat a few years back(she was putting holes in the other cats, she had issues) I found if I washed and dried her feet, than wiped the claw with a little alcohol, dried it and glued the cover in place they stayed in place better, cats do have some oils on the claws and getting some off may help adhesion,, tinker hated her soft claws and would for hours trying to remove them..


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Definitely do not skip trimming it. I have heard of instances where a claw overgrows and curls back into the pad so definitely is important to clip first as directed. AND to take a peek at them at about the 5 or 6 week mark if they haven't fallen off by that point.

When you're poking through the package you'll see sometimes there is actually a variety of sizes within the one pack. I use the smallest for the pinky toes. I use the largest one for the middle toe and the medium for the rest including the dew claw. 

The best thing I can recommend about making sure they don't fall off early is to clip one day and add the caps the next - as well make sure to check that all the excess layers of nail have had a chance to fall or be chewed away before applying the caps.

I'm glad to hear you're having success with them! I'm definitely a big fan.


----------

